# Neat Water Feeder



## Graham (Mar 23, 2012)

I've spent a lot of time trying various methods of getting water to my chickens and rabbits. This is the simplest and best I've come up with.










Drill and wire a piece of plastic drain pipe to the the cage. Leave the cap on the bottle and drill a small hole in the neck at the level you want the water. The bottle keeps the tray in place but it can easily be removed for cleaning. Ideal for both rabbits and chickens.


----------



## HillbillyPrep (Mar 24, 2012)

Great idea! What size water bottle is that? It looks huge.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

That's pretty cool! It does look like a big bottle.


----------

